# Pressure cooker pressure standard? Technical



## oddwine (Sep 10, 2017)

Hey, can anyone explain whats up with the standard pressure in pressure cookers? I know its 1bar, 15 psi, 100kpa(or 14,5037 psi to be precise) But non of the pressure cooker ever reach these pressures, i even asked the manucfactor about it and they answer all 11-12psi. Just that the valve is set to realise at 15psi. I also know there some difference between european and american cookers and measuring.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

European units are usually 8 lbs on low, 12 on high.

US units are 10 and 15. The European models are more prevalent of late. Fagor Duo line uses US units. 
You might also like an instant pot. Combines slow cooker and pressure cooker in a more programmable way.

Google miss Vickie and pressure cookers. Lots of good info there. Madhur Jaffrey also uses them heavily in her Indian cookbooks.


----------



## scott livesey (Jan 25, 2013)

i found these articles helpful http://www.seriouseats.com/2016/08/equipment-the-best-pressure-cookers-review.html http://bestreviews.com/best-pressure-cookers


----------



## oddwine (Sep 10, 2017)

So whats the point getting european preassure cookers with so low psi?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

They cook a little slower but are of generally high quality and higher design. They also usually have (somewhat) improved pressure systems. The Fagor Duo is Spanish but designed to the higher pressure.

One more point. The rubber gasket seal in the lid is the common wear point in a pressure cooker. It's worth buying a mainstream brand so replacement seals are readily available.


----------



## jimyra (Jun 23, 2015)

In the US 15 lbs pressure is where it requires a ASME certification. This raises production cost and insurance cost for the user.


----------



## oddwine (Sep 10, 2017)

So are americans pressure cookers better?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

No. Just different.


----------

